# Change your automatic transmission fluid on your 2.5L



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

I had my transmission fluid changed about a month ago and I sent a sample of the old fluid off to Blackstone for analysis. The results show that this fluid is most certainly *not* fill for life and should be changed at a regular interval. What that interval is for you may vary but I wouldn't recommend more than 50,000 miles (80,000 km) to prevent damage.


----------



## jtrujillo86 (Aug 21, 2005)

Do you mind me asking how much this ran you? Also, how big of a sample do you need to send them and how do you go about sending it to them? I would like to have them do an analysis of my engine oil one of these days. 
- Jeremy.


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: (jtrujillo86)*

It is $22.50 to have an analysis done. Go to http://www.blackstone-labs.com/free-test-kits.php to request a test kit. Test kits have double sealed containers which you can send through regular postal mail for about $2. The sample is pretty small, maybe a quarter liter or so. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stefano9 (Jul 23, 2008)

got my tranmission fluid changed a few weeks back because i dont buy the life time fluid. cost me around 500$ give or take. this included the fluid, gasket, new filter and labor


----------



## Saintor (Dec 28, 2003)

*Re: Change your automatic transmission fluid on your 2.5L (classicjetta)*

Different car, but I have a 'lifetime' oil as well.
I decided *against* changing my transmission oil. I will own the car up to 7 years. Odds are that my 7 yo will work fine at this point - and I will save 3-400$ if not more. Oil cleanliness is just not as critical in a transmission than in an engine. If I was to keep it 10 years, I would probably change it at 8 years.
DSG is a different beast, as we know.
BTW, I fail to see what is *so bad* with your reported results.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i was sent a notice by vw stating that we should change our transmission fluids every 40k miles.


----------



## Zurique (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: (thygreyt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thygreyt* »_i was sent a notice by vw stating that we should change our transmission fluids every 40k miles.

Vw recommends changing transmission fluid every 40k for DSG boxes only, no regular AT boxes.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

*f*

for the 09g


----------



## rob454 (Sep 18, 2009)

Yes the 09G has a 40k interval for changes. Independant shops recommend 30k. Use the BG fluid, not the VW fluid. Its shifts noticeably much better. Plus, VW couldn't tell it was aftermarket fluid.  I also asked the service guy about using the BG fluid in my car and he said it would work just fine. 

I will like to add that a transmission flush did NOT fix my Valve body issues, which I think the valve body failure has something to do with the OEM VW fluid not being the correct specs like they say it does. 

Compatibility chart: 
http://www.bglsi.com/ATF.PDF


----------



## mkv1003 (Feb 20, 2010)

Hey don't mean to thread jack, but does anyone have a link to the DIY to change the manual transmission fluid? I can't find it under the DIYs and apparently i'm retarded when it comes to this new search function because I can't find it anywhere and i KNOW its out there somewhere. 

Thanks. 

EDIT: NVM I found a DIY on Golfmkv.com 

just incase anyone viewing this needs it, http://www.golfmkv.net/blog/archives/7


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

Saintor said:


> Different car, but I have a 'lifetime' oil as well.
> I decided *against* changing my transmission oil. I will own the car up to 7 years. Odds are that my 7 yo will work fine at this point - and I will save 3-400$ if not more. Oil cleanliness is just not as critical in a transmission than in an engine. If I was to keep it 10 years, I would probably change it at 8 years.
> DSG is a different beast, as we know.
> BTW, I fail to see what is *so bad* with your reported results.


 Nothing is *so bad* but I wouldn't want to run the fluid forever which VW implies you should do. I definitely notice that it shifts smoother after the fluid change.


----------



## VWShocker (Mar 19, 2010)

Who did you have change the fluid and is there a how-to for doing it in one's own garage? 

-E


----------



## Schagephonic (Feb 5, 2009)

PM sent ^^^


----------



## Schagephonic (Feb 5, 2009)

Seriously considering this fluid change. I've got 53K on my Tip. Bluewater Performance gave me a quote of around $350 for filter, gasket, fluid, labor. They've also seen this 50K recommendation from VW.


----------



## poynter (Mar 6, 2004)

Can you shoot me that info too? Thanks!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

09g is which tranny? regular triptonic or DSG?


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

thygreyt said:


> 09g is which tranny? regular triptonic or DSG?


6spd Tip


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

ok.. so in 10k i have to do this, and its not cover under warranty.


----------



## black06 (Aug 7, 2009)

Is there a writeup on changing the fluid in the 6 speed Tiptronic? My 06 Jetta just clicked off 56000 miles......:banghead:


----------



## Vash350z (Jun 25, 2007)

black06 said:


> Is there a writeup on changing the fluid in the 6 speed Tiptronic? My 06 Jetta just clicked off 56000 miles......:banghead:


I would like to know this as well, I am at 56k.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

umm.. i did it at a shop.


----------



## elf911 (Jul 27, 2007)

Yeah most of the shops near me wouldnt touch it they stuck to the VW BS of lifetime and sealed blah blah....Meanwhile when I had a leak at 24k it was opened with the filter being replaced pan magnets checked and the seals replaced....I went back to VW and the service department said no even after I showed them the warrenty bill from the previous service.


----------



## Zurique (Feb 15, 2008)

```
thygreyt  
 umm.. i did it at a shop.
```
 did you get at fluid changed yet? how much did it cost you?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i bought the fluids and all the things from my local dealer (employee discount) 

and Novitech tuning did the job. 

it was like 150?


----------



## elf911 (Jul 27, 2007)

If anyone can post a NY or tri-state shop that would do it I'd be sooo thankful


----------



## black06 (Aug 7, 2009)

Is there a writeup for the fluid change yet? Looks as easy as a motor oil change since the pan is easily accessible. I just don't want any surprises before I drop the pan.

using this kit

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Jetta_V--2.5/Maintenance/Transmission/ES263472/


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

black06 said:


> Is there a writeup for the fluid change yet? Looks as easy as a motor oil change since the pan is easily accessible. I just don't want any surprises before I drop the pan.
> 
> using this kit
> 
> http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Jetta_V--2.5/Maintenance/Transmission/ES263472/


Definitely not as easy as an oil change. You need to drop the pan and filling it up requires a pump and patience to check the level. The procedure is outlined in the Bentley manual though.


----------



## ac-md (Oct 13, 2003)

This weekend I got a letter and new page to put in the owners manual of my 2010 Golf 2.5/Auto.
It says to change the transmission fluid every 50,000 miles, and the filter change is not needed.
The manual page covers all 2009, 2010, and 2011 2.5L and 2.slo engines. 

Our 2005 Jetta only has 40k on it, but since it's 5 years old I think I'll have the fluid and filter change done soon.


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

ac-md said:


> This weekend I got a letter and new page to put in the owners manual of my 2010 Golf 2.5/Auto.
> It says to change the transmission fluid every 50,000 miles, and the filter change is not needed.
> The manual page covers all 2009, 2010, and 2011 2.5L and 2.slo engines.


Makes me wonder if VWoA reads Vortex. I haven't received a letter yet though; maybe its only being sent to newer models still under warranty.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2010)

Anyone know of a DIY for a 2007 2.5 Auto trans


----------



## flynavyj (Jan 26, 2007)

Not DIRECTLY related to the transmission fluid issue, but i had recently been getting a few hard shifts which felt kind of "odd" and were noticeably more FIRM than when the car was new. About a day ago i get a letter from VW saying that they're now going to cover the transmission valve body till 100k miles, and they'll diagnose/replace the unit free of charge if you notice "hard shifting" most likely similar to what i previously stated...My thoughts, no corporation would go through extra expense for a "perceived" failure, so the rewriting of the service interval on transmission fluid, along with the "sudden" coverage of valve body's up to 100k/miles leads me to believe that the two failures could be somehow linked, and VW is attempting to not mention this. 

PS, my vehicle has 86k miles, and has been running pretty well with only a couple minor exceptions. (knock knock knock)


----------



## Shawn99/30V (Sep 28, 2000)

flynavyj said:


> Not DIRECTLY related to the transmission fluid issue, but i had recently been getting a few hard shifts which felt kind of "odd" and were noticeably more FIRM than when the car was new. About a day ago i get a letter from VW saying that they're now going to cover the transmission valve body till 100k miles, and they'll diagnose/replace the unit free of charge if you notice "hard shifting" most likely similar to what i previously stated...My thoughts, no corporation would go through extra expense for a "perceived" failure, so the rewriting of the service interval on transmission fluid, along with the "sudden" coverage of valve body's up to 100k/miles leads me to believe that the two failures could be somehow linked, and VW is attempting to not mention this.
> 
> PS, my vehicle has 86k miles, and has been running pretty well with only a couple minor exceptions. (knock knock knock)


 Have you changed the ATF yet? What is the year & model?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4870300 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4873328-VW-says-change-09G-transmission-fluid 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5125019-2.5l-Transmission-info


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

rob454 said:


> I will like to add that a transmission flush did NOT fix my Valve body issues




I receive a letter from VW that they extend warranty for valve body up to 7 years or 100k
the problem is hard shift


----------

